# Accusé de réception mail



## Panabol (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Comme vous devez le deviner dans le sujet, je souhaiterais savoir s'il y a moyen de demander un accusé de réception à un message transmis depuis "mail".

Merci à vous.


----------



## twinworld (10 Décembre 2009)

non y a rien qui permet d'avoir un accusé de réception. Tant que vous avez pas de message d'erreur "postmaster", ça veut dire que le message a été délivré à l'adresse indiquée. Mais ensuite vous pouvez pas savoir si le message a été ouvert, s'il a été lu, s'il a été lu attentivement, etc..


----------



## Panabol (10 Décembre 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> non y a rien qui permet d'avoir un accusé de réception. Tant que vous avez pas de message d'erreur "postmaster", ça veut dire que le message a été délivré à l'adresse indiquée. Mais ensuite vous pouvez pas savoir si le message a été ouvert, s'il a été lu, s'il a été lu attentivement, etc..



Merci twinworld pour cette réponse claire et surtout très rapide...
Esperons qu'Apple corrigera l'absence de cette fonction un jour.
Merci encore.


----------



## twinworld (10 Décembre 2009)

Je crois pas qu'il y ait quelque chose à corriger. L'accusé de réception, ça dit rien sur la prise de connaissance de votre message par le destinataire. ça dit seulement qu'il l'a ouvert. 

Mais encore une fois, si vous avez pas de message d'erreur, si vous avez déjà eu un échange de mails avec votre correspondant (vous savez donc que votre adresse est reconnue et que votre message n'est pas passé dans la boîte des indésirables), vous êtes déjà quasi sûr que le message a été reçu.

Pour améliorer la chose, faudrait avoir une webcam chez votre destinataire pour contrôler la tête qu'il fait à la lecture de votre courrier. La webcam se met en route quand le curseur passe sur votre message et tant qu'il y reste. Si vous avez une séquence vidéo de moins d'une seconde, c'est qu'il n'y a pas prêté beaucoup d'attention


----------



## jack007 (10 Décembre 2009)

depuis 3 jours mes envois se mettent en boite d'envoi et pas dans message envoyé

quelq'un a une idée pourquoi j'ai ce probleme

les comptes concernés sont yahoo et gmail

port 995 et ssl activé et les seeveurs correspondent aux comptes

je recois bien mes mails et seulement envoi pose problème et j'ai déjà reconfiguré les deux comptes en mode automatique

merci.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2009)

ca n'a rien à faire dans un sujet Accusé de reception

et il y a déjà divers sujets sur les soucis mail
 y en a même un du jour sur souci envoi  yahoo
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...fois-sur-2-a-288771.html?highlight=recommence


----------



## Fmparis (10 Décembre 2009)

Eh bien... pour le "Accusé de réception" regardez ce lien : 

http://damien.mauran.free.fr/index....-accuses-de-reception-avec-mail-pour-mac-os-x

En revanche avec Léopard cela ne marche que pour vos demandes d'accusé de réception ! Soit, quand vous demandez  la personne à qui vous avez envoyé un mail si elle a bien reçu. (Vous aurez la réponse si la personne en question est sous Windows et qu'elle acepte de t'envoyer la confirmation). Mais si les autres qui vous envoient un mail et vous demandent la confirmation de réception qu'ils vous ont envoyé, vous ne pouvez toujours pas le savoir avec Léopard ! Il y a un Bug au niveau de la commande qui devait produire le message de confirmation. Sauf si quelqu'un a trouvé la solution... alors merci de la partager ;o) ! Bonne journée ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

J'ai utilisé sur Panther cette astuce : http://www.cuk.ch/articles/2966

Mais elle ne fonctionne plus sur Leopard.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2009)

jipdel a dit:


> J'ai utilisé sur Panther cette astuce : http://www.cuk.ch/articles/2966
> 
> Mais elle ne fonctionne plus sur Leopard.



En fait, elle devenait plantogène sur Tiger à partir de 10.4.6 (environ).

Il y a peu de chance que Mail comporte un jour cet attrape spam qu'est l'accusé de réception.

Il était présent sur Mail version NeXTStep, mais celui-ci était avant tout pensé pour fonctionner sur réseau interne => Interpersonal Computing.

[YOUTUBE]-1wYy5qvA24[/YOUTUBE]

Comme beaucoup de fonctions de NeXTStep, celle-ci est restée en sommeil sous OS X jusqu'à ce qu'Apple ne la supprime définitivement avec Mac OS X 10.5.


----------



## Fmparis (16 Décembre 2009)

Je ne comprends pas votre insistance à dire "attrape spam" à chaque poste sur l'accusé de réception ! Je constate que vous confondez toujours "Accusé de Réception" et "Réponse Automatique" qui sont complètement différents l'un de l'autre ! 

La réponse automatique, oui, c'est un attrape spam car elle répond a tout mail reçu par le serveur sans même que vous ayez à ouvrir le mail. Donc elle va répondre "automatiquement" à tous les mails même aux spam et confirmer la validité de votre adresse.

Or, l'Accusé de Réception est tout autre chose ! Déjà il n'est pas du tout automatique ! Il informe la personne que reçoit le mail au moment où elle l'ouvre pour le lire, que l'expéditeur lui demande une confirmation que vous avez bien reçu son mail ! Et à vous de décider si oui vous voulez confirmer ou pas ! Donc ça n'attrape pas... ni les spam, ni la grippe... ni rien du tout !  C'est vous qui choisissez de confirmer ou pas ! Et c'est bien utile ! Et je m'en sers pour les mails professionnels importants !

Il m'est arrivé plus d'une fois que mon mail est tombé dans les dossier "spam" du destinataire que ne l'a pas vu. Et vice versa quand il m'a envoyé un mail. Car les filtres parfois se trompent (et même souvent!). Or quand le destinataire ne m'a pas répondu par l'accusé de réception après un certain temps je lui ai rappelé pour savoir et alors il a pu récupérer le mail important et le cas échéant j'ai pu lui envoyer "à nouveau" le mail en question. Quand il me répond je sais qu'il a ouvert mon mail et j'attends patiemment sa réponse etc. Cela m'a "sauvé" plus d'une fois !

Voili, voilu, poil au nez  et je serai bien content quand mail pourra le gérer en cas de réception (quand l'expéditeur me demande confirmation) car pour l'envoi (quand moi je demande la confirmation) il gère parfaitement même sur léopard. Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2009)

T'as rien compris le newb. Il l'a fait. Il ne le fait plus. Il ne le fera plus.

ET C'EST TANT MIEUX !!!!

Pas envie de me taper des fenêtres à la con qui me demandent confirmation. Si j'ai envie de confirmer je réponds.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2009)

la "démonstration" de l'utlité de ccet outil par FMparis contient en elle même les raisons de son inutilité

demander une confirmation ( non automatique donc), valider une confirmation
warf
--
un truc qui marche très bien, souple , sans prise de tête ni doublement de trafic

c'est répondre soi même SI on veut et quand on veut
et en face pareil


----------



## Fmparis (16 Décembre 2009)

Si vous prenez comme exemple votre propre utilisation et votre non envie de répondre je comprends que vous ne soyez pas d'accord. Je ne dis pas que vous avez tort et ne vous réponds pas avec agressivité non plus (comme certains qui veulent toujours taper les autres quand quelqu'un dis quelque chose qu'ils ne sont pas d'accord). Tout ce que j'ai essayé d'expliquer ce que il y a bien de cas où cela m'a été fort utile. Encore cette semaine. Car quand c'est de copain c'est simple... comme vous dites si vous voulez répondre vous répondez et il n'y a pas besoin de accusé de réception ! C'est vrai ! Mais dans mon cas pour de mails professionnels qui serons traités sous quelques jours le fait que le destinataire m'envoie un accusé de réception me rassure qu'il a bien mon mail et va le lire et le traiter le temps venu.
Bref... tout simplement .... pour moi et quelque personnes que je connais et dans certains cas trop long a expliquer ici .... oui l'accusé de réception n'a rien d'inutile ! Juste comprenez cela... qu'il y a de choses qui sont peut-être inutiles pour les uns mais utiles pour les autres ! Personne n'a tort ni détient la vérité ! On est ici pour s'entre aider ! C'est tout !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2009)

ce que tu ne piges pas c'est que c'est un processus automatisé
(c'est CA qui est null)

par contre que la PERSONNE  envoit par exemple une réponse que ELLE choisit parmi ses textes predefinis

là c'est tout autre chose 
c'est un accusé de reception mais vraiment  écrit par la personne
--
c'est EXACTEMENT la même difference entre un AR papier signé à la va vite par la fille à l'accueil au nom de divers personnes d'une entreprise

et un vrai AR validé par le destinataire , manuellement , à CHAQUE fois


----------



## Fmparis (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour Pascal, j'ai bien compris ce que tu veux dire mais je crois que toi tu ne comprends ce que je dis. Justement j'essaye d'expliquer depuis mon premier post exactement la même chose que tu viens de dire ! La réponse automatique qui équivaut à ce que tu dis un AR automatique par la réceptionniste (le serveur) et que c'est pas bien car même les spam ont la confirmation ! Ce dont je parle c'est le AR manuel et volontaire de la personne que reçoit mon mail et que me confirme l'avoir reçu même si elle ne va ou ne peux pas le lire et le répondre tout de suite ! Mais au moins je suis sûr qu'elle a bien reçu et qu'il sera traité le temps venu. Dans le domaine professionnel les gens ne peuvent pas toujours traiter et répondre tout de suite un mail pour te rassurer. Or, cliquer sur OK sur une demande d'accusé de réception ne prends pas de temps et rassure l'expéditeur que sont mail est bien arrivé. Mais comme j'ai déjà dis je comprends que pour toi et d'autres ça n'est pas important. Juste accepte que pour d'autres cela a une raison d'être et est utile et utilisé. Quand on a dix ou plus des mails importants, on peut cliquer OK rapidement pour qu'un message prédéfini par nous confirme qu'il est à bon port et c'est plus rapide que rédiger une réponse: "C'est un vrai AR validé par le destinataire , manuellement , à CHAQUE fois ". Voilà je crois que l'on parle de la même choses sans se comprendre.  Bonne journée à toi.


----------



## daffyb (17 Décembre 2009)

il te reste entourage si tu tiens absolument a avoir des accusés de réception


----------



## Fmparis (17 Décembre 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> il te reste entourage si tu tiens absolument a avoir des accusés de réception



Oui Daffyb, merci, mais je n'aime pas tout entourage et j'aime beaucoup Mail !
En réalité avec mail ça marche très bien l'accusé de réception pour le demandes que je fais à mes destinataire. Le Bug sur mail c'est le cas inverse : quand les gens demandent l'accusé de réception des mails qu'ils envoient. Car Mail ne les reconnais pas. Dans mon cas je fait l'effort de répondre rapidement à chaque mail manuellement juste pour dire que je l'ai bien reçu et vais le traiter et après le répondre plus en détail. Mais je connais des gens qui en ont beaucoup de mails et que ce n'est pas évident de faire cela. Je leur ai conseillé entourage aussi  ! Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2009)

alalala
j'ai parfaitement compris c'est toi qui piges pas
on va donc détailler ( encore)



Fmparis a dit:


> . Or, cliquer sur OK sur une demande d'accusé de réception ne prends pas de temps et rassure l'expéditeur que sont mail est bien arrivé.


ce que n'importe quelle personne peut faire SANS outil AR 
en cliquant dans un répertoire de rep prédéfinie


ca peut même etre entierement automatique
( ca c'est  stupide en terme de com  mais c'est possible)

--
les paranos de l'email sont surtout des gens qui sont restés bloqués dans les 90's, époque où la tech email n' etait pas au top

--
en 2009 les emails arrivent

 l'éventuelle bifurcation  vers un autre dossier que reception est la responsabilité du destinataire
( y compris réglage du filtre anti spam)

la majorité des entreprises ne pratique PAS l'AR
car ca double la correspondance


 quand  un message n'arrive pas
1- l'expediteur est prévenu si c'est une raison technique ( indiquée dans le delivery failure)

2- si au pire il y a un cafouillage
l'expediteur peut quelque temps plus tard  relancer


----------



## Fmparis (17 Décembre 2009)

Re-bonjour Pascal  , c'est pas grave ... j'ai l'impression que tu me comprendras jamais  ne soit pas fâché...  je crois que mon français n'est pas très bon (je suis brésilien). Je ferai des efforts... promis 
Mais c'est vrai il y a un truc que tu m'expliques et que j'ai pas compris et ça m'intéresse beaucoup !!! C'est l'histoire de répertoire de rep prédéfini. Peux-tu m'expliquer plus en détail comment ça marche et comment le mettre en place ? Si c'est possible et pas très compliqué.
Car pour moi (et autour de moi) depuis qu'on a passé du PC à Mac, c'est vraiment important de pouvoir gérer cette histoire d'accusé de réception rapide avant de pouvoir lire et répondre un mail.

Je te remercie d'avance de ton aide. A plus.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2009)

i y a un truc qui n'est pas sur OSX  standard  ce sont des outils de réserve de textes ( ou images ou autres) utilisés souvent
on compense ca par des utilitaires externes ( logiciels ou widgets divers, il y en a des dizaines du très basique à d'autres tres structurables avec sous dossiers , presse papier multiples etc)

c'est très pratique car permet de copier coller très rapidement du contenu répétitif ... partout 
(Mail , textedit, applis divers , page web  , blog, forums etc)


----------



## daffyb (17 Décembre 2009)

Il est aussi possible de créer une règle qui renvoie un accusé de réception.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2009)

il y a plein de voies

mais le fond de la question reste identique

automatisme => un non AR de fait
( ouais coco le robot te dit reçu,  alors?rassuré? )

Pas d'automatisme => rédiger une  reponse 
donc pas besoin d'AR


----------

